# Best New Hampshire Resorts?



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

I live in Boston and managed to get 3 days off during the week, so I want to head up for some snowboarding. I checked out some Vermont resorts, but there wasn't really one that I liked 100%. What are some good places to hit up for a couple of days. I plan on staying there so I can get more snowboarding in. I'm still new so I'm not going down any black runs, but I could manage to get down a blue. I'm also going with my girlfriend that's still in the begginers stage, so begginer friendly would be nice too. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,
Angel


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

hmmmmmm, a lot of members here on the board seem to be pretty sold on Jay Peak, they seem to get decent snow which is good for beginners as ice just isn't that fun to ride on as a beginner (although every now and then it's fun when you are good  fast as could be). I haven't been to the east coast to ride but based on everything Ive heard about the area that would be the place to go.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

loon is good and so is waterville valley. loon would probobly be your best bet for more beginner terrain. i would also check out gunstock.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

*New Hampshire Resorts*

Hi users and friends i am new friends on this website to you all here i have some Best New Hampshire Resorts name which i share with you.Before you book your stay in a New England resort, check Kim's New England Deal Sheet for the latest packages, special offers and discounts from lodging properties in New England. 




Mack


New Hampshire Drug Treatment


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

wilco is right. check out loon. i remember having a blast there. fun mountain.


----------



## jpfaherty2 (Aug 13, 2008)

Old thread but Attitash, Cranmore, Wildcat, I like that area! 

JP :cheeky4:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

whoops. didnt even realize this thread was that old.


----------



## jpfaherty2 (Aug 13, 2008)

T.J. said:


> whoops. didnt even realize this thread was that old.


Yeah yeah, thats you're one and only mistake, another one and you're outta here! 





(This coming from the guy with three posts  )


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

I used to live in boston and I rode attitash, waterville valley, loon as well as a few others and they are all fairly similar and good. My favorite mtn around there was sunday river in maine. Jay peak is also very nice.


----------

